# heard a rumor, have any of you??



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

So I heard from a friend who works are a pet store that the Acana manufacturing plant caught fire and they are no able to ship any more bags until at least 2013. She is not sure how reliable it is, figured I would see what you all have heard. Since I just switched Mel to this 1 bag ago, I am wondering if I should stock up, or if it is just a rumor. Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?

Oh and just for fun, here is my boy


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I have not heard this.... and of course KM is out for deer season. I just got Odin on it too and I would hate to switch around again. I just received a 30lb bag yesterday from chewy.com and it took them a week and a half to get it to me...


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awww man, thats no good. I hope not too how bad would that suck! Orijen is the same I thought, maybe they use different manufacturing plants, who knows. How much was shipping on a 30lb bag? I have to drive about 30 minutes to the place that sells it by me. With gas sucking balls lately I wonder if shipping is cheaper, lol.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

The fire rumor is true. Orijen and Acana are affected. I know that Champion Pet Foods is monitoring the situation and some varieties are on hold...I don't know if it is as long as 2013. I was told that Nov. and Dec. may get a little lean, so we'll see. They are also going to try and monitor that some distributors don't stock up and leave other distributors high and dry. I feed Pacifica, which I've been told is OK for now. I would think that Champion gets their baking machinery up as fast as possible, but not at the expense of quality. Obviously I hope it gets resolved quickly.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> The fire rumor is true. Orijen and Acana are affected. I know that Champion Pet Foods is monitoring the situation and some varieties are on hold...I don't know if it is as long as 2013. I was told that Nov. and Dec. may get a little lean, so we'll see. They are also going to try and monitor that some distributors don't stock up and leave other distributors high and dry. I feed Pacifica, which I've been told is OK for now. I would think that Champion gets their baking machinery up as fast as possible, but not at the expense of quality. Obviously I hope it gets resolved quickly.


wow thanks and damn! My friend said they usually get 40 bags in and they only had 10 in their shipment. Totally sucks! I feed Pacifica as well, just got a bag so hopefully it will last through the drama.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

ames said:


> awww man, thats no good. I hope not too how bad would that suck! Orijen is the same I thought, maybe they use different manufacturing plants, who knows. How much was shipping on a 30lb bag? I have to drive about 30 minutes to the place that sells it by me. With gas sucking balls lately I wonder if shipping is cheaper, lol.


Check out chewy.com anything over $49 is free shipping! Even to me in CA! I got wild prairie and it was $56 for the 30lb. Ill buy a second one when I get paid again and we should make it past christmas. I hope.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Effing figures. Just started the switch to grasslands. I may have to look into chewy.com as I paid way too much at the pet store...


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Carriana said:


> Effing figures. Just started the switch to grasslands. I may have to look into chewy.com as I paid way too much at the pet store...


yeah the other flavors were a bit more on chewy.com but i know my local pet store has it too in case chewy runs out. i dont see $65 food flying off the shelf there often...lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

wonder if this effects us up here? I thought it was all regional so would canada be using the same plants as the states does?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes, second week of September there was a fire that was caused by a system malfunction with one of Champions dryers. The problem and error of which caused the fire to my knowledge is still being investigated however due to the destruction of one, the company has only one dryer left working over time.

Through at minimal of January 2013, ALL Orijen and Acana supplies will be reduced in order to ensure quality is not lost through production, although they are more limited they are doing all they can to ensure quality remains up-most while the ease of finding their lines in stock are not too out of reach.

Also, while on the subject.. There are some changes coming to Orijen i believe in spring/summer 2013, rumor has it they will be introducing a new dog feed under Orijen label, however i have no official or solid information yet.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Regional Red formula was the least produced formula of all Orijen lines, mostly due to the meat used is of lesser supply thus producing fewer in quantity. This seems to be the hardest hit of formulas thus far, the 29.7 pound bag is extremely hard to locate and BE WARE of price increases!! Champion has NOT authorized a price increase on Regional Red or ANY in their lines so if you spot price increases due to the "short of supply" email Champion directly and let them know.

The Regional Red smaller bags seem to be in more production at this time, while the other feeds under both Acana and Orijen are also in short supply I don't believe they have been impacted quite as hard.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Do u have Champion's email address? I was gunna order another bag for Odin this morning from Dog and Cat Food, Treats, and Supplies | Free Shipping at Chewy.com and the 30lb bag is up $4 I know its not a lot but if this is because of a "shortage" its not cool.


----------



## db54 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi....I am new to this website..have a 7 mth female pit bull...need to know if for her to become a show dog, does she need her ears cropped or not?
I would appreciate any answers.

Still figuring out how to use the website


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

db54 said:


> Hi....I am new to this website..have a 7 mth female pit bull...need to know if for her to become a show dog, does she need her ears cropped or not?
> I would appreciate any answers.
> 
> Still figuring out how to use the website


Hi! And welcome. However, u posted this in a thread talking about a specific food, ur post wont get seen here. So its best to start a new thread, u can start in the intro section Introduction Forum - Pitbulls : Go Pitbull Dog Forums. At the top of all the threads there's a gray button to the left that says "new thread". That way u can say hi and post pics or whatnot


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Do u have Champion's email address? I was gunna order another bag for Odin this morning from Dog and Cat Food, Treats, and Supplies | Free Shipping at Chewy.com and the 30lb bag is up $4 I know its not a lot but if this is because of a "shortage" its not cool.


Champion Petfoods | Contact scroll down to contact us, this is their public method. Takes usually no more than 24 hours for them to contact you back.

I still haven't been notified of known price increases with Champion, so wouldn't hurt to ask about it.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> Champion Petfoods | Contact scroll down to contact us, this is their public method. Takes usually no more than 24 hours for them to contact you back.
> 
> I still haven't been notified of known price increases with Champion, so wouldn't hurt to ask about it.


Thanks KM! I sent them a message so we'll wait and see what they say back


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Do u have Champion's email address? I was gunna order another bag for Odin this morning from Dog and Cat Food, Treats, and Supplies | Free Shipping at Chewy.com and the 30lb bag is up $4 I know its not a lot but if this is because of a "shortage" its not cool.


I wonder if it has something to do with holistic mom and pop stores, like the one I go to, ratting out all these online services who sell below the minimum selling price for Acana...it really upsets them big time due to being a smaller operation and they follow the rules.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

From what i have been told, the prices on the Six Fish do not represent a bi-product of the fire but due to the cost of fuel for the ships/boats to go out and catch the fish. Six Fish has gone up from time to time then back down, so it isn't the first rise seen but this should be temporary.

I have not been informed by Champion themselves so this may not be 100% accurate but a friend of mine whom used to work together in distribution had informed me as his manager deals with Champion directly for his region. So this should be at least partially accurate.

As to how long, it isn't known. Regional Red typically goes up and down a variable of $3.00 on average year round as well.

Chewy.com i believe has gone up $3 - $4 per bag, which would mean if i had to guess the cost per shipment works out to be about $1 per bag higher than before.

But it doesn't hurt to inform Champion as if prices haven't risen by much due to fuel, than Chewy.com may be increasing out of pure greed however if that were true, it would strike me odd they would only increase one formula.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Well I only noticed the price increase on the one line cuz that's what I bought before. It might be fuel related but that's funny cuz its "free shipping" over $49. I guess u pay for the shipping one way or another.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Well I only noticed the price increase on the one line cuz that's what I bought before. It might be fuel related but that's funny cuz its "free shipping" over $49. I guess u pay for the shipping one way or another.


Free shipping has no bearing on how much it cost for Champion to fuel the boats for the fishermen to go out and catch the fish. The cost increase wouldn't be on Chewys end so much as Champion, is what i am saying. If Champion had to pay more for fuel as fuel prices are constantly rising, especially in that region, than even if it was just $20 per pallet, chances are we the consumers would thus see at least a $1.75 raise on cost per bag as the company, in this case, Chewy, would be upping their prices to the consumer in order to keep the same profit margin.

Of course those figures are off and naturally more variables as how many bags per pallet, how many ordered, blah blah blah.. but you get the general idea of what im on about.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Ok yes, now I understand


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> From what i have been told, the prices on the Six Fish do not represent a bi-product of the fire but due to the cost of fuel for the ships/boats to go out and catch the fish. Six Fish has gone up from time to time then back down, so it isn't the first rise seen but this should be temporary.
> 
> I have not been informed by Champion themselves so this may not be 100% accurate but a friend of mine whom used to work together in distribution had informed me as his manager deals with Champion directly for his region. So this should be at least partially accurate.
> 
> ...


Believe me Champion has been informed, at least in my locale, of those that have ignored the (higher/correct) price set by Champion in order to undercut others who distribute. Price fixing? Competition? Whatever. This does not make Champion happy...and I have seen the email responses first hand where I shop.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Saint Francis said:


> Believe me Champion has been informed, at least in my locale, of those that have ignored the (higher/correct) price set by Champion in order to undercut others who distribute. Price fixing? Competition? Whatever. This does not make Champion happy...and I have seen the email responses first hand where I shop.


Yup, i agree with you but simply stating what i know from the inside that may explain cost inflation. Sometimes Champion eats it, sometimes they raise the cost per company order.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> Yup, i agree with you but simply stating what i know from the inside that may explain cost inflation. Sometimes Champion eats it, sometimes they raise the cost per company order.


Yeah I know, and I don't mean to harp on the subject. It's just that I have taken a shine towards the people where I shop and hate to see them fall prey to monopoly. They face the same tough economic conditions we all face and I don't want to see them eventually fold up tents because they can't turn a profit. It's nice to have the online prices, I understand, but I'm a big local business supporter. I'll not mention this again, except to say I hope Champion gets up and running soon because I really liked the Pacifica kibble LOL!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> I wonder if it has something to do with holistic mom and pop stores, like the one I go to, ratting out all these online services who sell below the minimum selling price for Acana...it really upsets them big time due to being a smaller operation and they follow the rules.


Yeah I alway feel bad about the mom and pops being pushed out. But the food is expensive. Why is selling it for cheaper not following the rules.

And Odin thanks I will check it out. I pay $78 in think for our last bag of Pacifica


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

ames said:


> Yeah I alway feel bad about the mom and pops being pushed out. But the food is expensive. Why is selling it for cheaper not following the rules.
> 
> And Odin thanks I will check it out. I pay $78 in think for our last bag of Pacifica


Thanks Ames, I buy the wild prairie cuz chicken is cheaper...lol. but the last one was $57 and now $61 I will check a local pet store this weekend if its only a few bucks more ill get it from them....

Oh and on a different rumor, I heard that science diet just got rights to a patent to use plastic in their foods. Really?! And we thought they couldn't get any more garbagey.... lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Thanks Ames, I buy the wild prairie cuz chicken is cheaper...lol. but the last one was $57 and now $61 I will check a local pet store this weekend if its only a few bucks more ill get it from them....
> 
> Oh and on a different rumor, I heard that science diet just got rights to a patent to use plastic in their foods. Really?! And we thought they couldn't get any more garbagey.... lol


Heard that as well. So not cool!! Better for their shel life bad for pups.

Also Yoghound has a recall right now for salmonella if anyone gives that as a treat.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

ames said:


> Yeah I alway feel bad about the mom and pops being pushed out. But the food is expensive. Why is selling it for cheaper not following the rules.
> 
> And Odin thanks I will check it out. I pay $78 in think for our last bag of Pacifica


All I know is from the email responses sent to my local feed store. Champion has an allegiance to these type of stores and doesn't want a monopoly forming. A more well rounded/branched distribution system is good, putting people out of jobs is bad. I'm sure there's more to it from Champion's standpoint...but I'm not a business major LOL. It is very upsetting to those that I deal with because they sell at the bare suggested minimum just to compete, and thus it hurts their profit. They're good people who started out working from the back of their house, and I'm sure that they will be in it till the end.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Good News!!!! I heard that Champion is shooting for sometime in November to have things up and running again. Now whether or not that means the kibble will be on the shelves I do not know. Perhaps KM can shed some light on the details.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Saint Francis said:


> Good News!!!! I heard that Champion is shooting for sometime in November to have things up and running again. Now whether or not that means the kibble will be on the shelves I do not know. Perhaps KM can shed some light on the details.


Hoping for middle to late November but realistically into December which means the consumer won't start noticing relief in terms of product returning back to normal amounts in the stores probably middle of January as once the machines are in function, they first must create several small batches, test for quality and ensure no malfunctions before beginning full production. Once production is in full swing again, it will take several weeks after this to regain stocks as in many stores both mom and pop and online will be selling just as fast as they get it in stock until the initial phase is over and both sales and stock return to more normal status.

I'll know more in a week or two about where they stand with machines and a more realistic time table of normality.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I got a response from Champion about the email I sent them, the lady asked me for the exact price I paid before and the price that they are selling at now. She said she will send the info to their sales team. On a different note I found the same bag and formula at local pet store for just a dollar more than chewy.com was asking.  so im happy either way.


----------

